# Vic: Lake Eildon Cod



## fishmica (Sep 15, 2008)

Had a quick pedal after work on Monday afternoon from Gough's Bay - I wanted to explore some banks where I had seen some good arches on the sounder from my tinny over the last couple of weeks but which I hadn't been able to tempt. Trolled over some shallower water on the way and picked up a few small redfin, then put out a 65mm Predatek Boomerang Ultra Deep as I approached the first bank. Got one small tap on the deep diver here but saw nothing on the sounder. Saw a couple of small rainbow trout on the surface so I put a small minnow on the light rod and cast at a few risers for no joy. Got to the second bank and once again nothing on the sounder but suddenly the rod in the holder bucked violently and bent hard, Put the light rod down and picked up the heavier rod and knew straight away this was no redfin or yellowbelly. Initially there was no real fight, just heavy weight. As I recovered some line the fish went for a big run and I felt one of the trebles pull out. Got the fish closer again and finally yakside - a big Murray Cod with only one point of the rear treble in its top lip. I backed off the drag and towed the fish into the shore about 20 metres away.Threw my camera bag and brag mat up on the bank and jumped out of the yak and the fish powered off again but she was pretty tired now and I finally got her back and lip -gripped. She went 86cm - my pb cod from the yak and overall and my first from Eildon after many years of fishing here. Sorry about the photos (brand new camera) and I was pretty anxious not to keep the fish out of the water for too long. I was going to get a shot on the yak but as I was wetting her the grips came out and she powered off strongly.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Great stuff

Congrats Rick

Nick


----------



## Isokaze (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice Fish, have to give Eildon a try


----------



## doddsj (May 24, 2010)

Great fish and something i hope to do around November this year at Eildon.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Bloody awesome fish mate,you've got to love the power of the big paddle tail.
Clarkey


----------



## fishmica (Sep 15, 2008)

> [/Great fish and something i hope to do around November this year at Eildon.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.quote]
> Good time of the year to try Steve, the yellowbelly are going then and a reasonable number of Cod are caught as by catch then (never by me before though :? )
> ...


Wasn't too bad until the sun went down but I didn't hang around for long as I was fairly well satisfied by then - I did catch a couple more small reddies and 2 little rainbows on my way back.


----------



## butterfingers (Aug 21, 2009)

awesome fish mate and congrats for letting her go. I went to burrendong dam for the long weekend near orange only caught 1 small redfin in 2 days but everyone was catching yellas and some tosser caught a nice cod so I paddled over to have a look and bastard just slit it's throat and threw it into his tinney yelled out that will feed the cat for a week and then roared off. I know it's not close cod season but cat food makes my blood boil


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Thats a nice cod fishmica, inspired me to get out this wknd myself and troll some big lures around. I think that fish might get youinto third place in the HOF??

What was the water temp out there?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

An impressive fish Rick, congrats mate.


----------



## fishmica (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks all.


> pescado said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a nice cod fishmica, inspired me to get out this wknd myself and troll some big lures around. I think that fish might get youinto third place in the HOF??
> ...


About 12 degrees at the moment. I sent a pm to Lazybugger , at 86cm I thought it might get 2nd.
The lure wasn't that big, I was targetting Big Redfin/Trout or perhaps a Yella, but Cod do like a lolly every now and then ;-)


----------



## fishmica (Sep 15, 2008)

Hmmmm

Seems I haven't sent a pm to Lazybugger - I've composed two, submitted both, been told the messages have been sent successfully, but they're both sitting in the outbox and don't want to go :twisted:

Any helpful suggestions anybody?


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice cod alright, gotta be happy with that. Good to see a safe and healthy release, I tip my hat sir.


----------

